# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  email benachrichtigung?

## keha

hallo..bekomme keine benachrichtigung wenn Antworten vorliegen..auch wenn ich unten das Häckchen setze..muß ich mehr tun??..kenne es aus anderen foren das man das häckchen bei sofortige beanchrichtigung setzt und gut..help...keha

----------

